

Rumor: Google To Launch Hosted Site Search, Ditch Mini - aneesh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/15/rumor-google-to-launch-hosted-site-search-ditch-mini/

======
giles_bowkett
Google Appliance is ass. You can't do a thing with it, you have to depend on
Google support to do things for you via remote login, and they won't even do
the things that you've asked them to do, because they don't bother to listen.

This is big news the way Windows CE was big news, which is to say, it isn't.
The giant's found another way to leverage its platform, grow ever more
bloated, and push its once-admirable principles and style further and further
into its past.

The whole system of turning tiny startups into giant corporations is
fundamentally broken. It turns things of beauty into piles of shit.

